# [wanted] r34 gtr spoiler stand replica



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I am looking after stand replica in feberglass ( for a better price ) with the same height as the original.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all, 

Be carefull about this member:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you reported him? Seems to be more and more scammers on forums lately! 😡


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Julien. I’m afraid these spammers are globally active and highly organised across all social media channels. All we can do is report and ban.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Red Duke said:


> Have you reported him? Seems to be more and more scammers on forums lately! 😡


Yes i did


----------

